
Vim Graphical Cheat Sheet - quicklycode
http://www.quicklycode.com/cheatsheets/graphical-vivim
======
RiderOfGiraffes
It doesn't include, for example, Ctrl-N and Ctrl-P for keyword completion.

Do you think those could be integrated?

~~~
quicklycode
mmm... You could write this as comment post on quicklycode, so I can forward
it to the author :)

